# strobe vs blacklight



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I am doing a clown room with various clown types. Some static and some moving, (shiatsu massager and a pop up). I would like to use both, but I read that they cancel each other out. So my question is which one to use? What advice can you give me? Thanks.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I would go with a strobe. to often in a hunt the mood is broken when they come across a black light by them saying "dude look at your shirt-dude look at my teeth".


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

Allen H said:


> I would go with a strobe. to often in a hunt the mood is broken when they come across a black light by them saying "dude look at your shirt-dude look at my teeth".


 lol !!!!!! ec


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Allen is right, and funny, though. Triggered stobe is a great effect.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

You could go with blacklight as well. Only my thought is to use direction blacklight. I have 2 mini led blacklight spot bulbs that I can point at my prop. They generaly stay on Target and cause a lot of blacklight reactivity outside of its ring of light. I just bought 2 more I have yet to take out of the box. Target and spirit was selling these bulbs for $10 each. They went fast at my local spirit. But target had them with a fixture. I think there are 9 leds in each bulb.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Id say do both! it looks really cool when you have the strobe on slow and the black light on constant. when you have lots of things that might glow in the dark.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Sorry to disagree with everyone...but I LOVE blacklight! I use strobes too, but totally different sides of the yard. I guess I will jump on the "Use Both" train because I do.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

I've done the clown room for the last 3 years at my Charity Haunt, Strobes work great especially when you have it fast enough to stop the motion of a clown suited actor charging the group or slow enough that a clown suited actor can move at the group between flashes (My favorite)

RandalB


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

So if I use a blacklight spot on certain props and a slow strobe flash, it will work? I really wanted my two static props to glow with the blacklight.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, you don't need to light a whole room with blacklight. You can find the bulbs I mentioned earlier or buy some leds and make your own spots.


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Allen H said:


> I would go with a strobe. to often in a hunt the mood is broken when they come across a black light by them saying "dude look at your shirt-dude look at my teeth".


I am so tempted to make that last quote my signature!! :googly: lol


----------

